

Giant Swiss Army Knife Customer Reviews - Claudus
http://www.amazon.com/Wenger-16999-Giant-Swiss-Knife/product-reviews/B001DZTJRQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_btm_link_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0

======
johncoltrane
Well, I'm not sure HN is the right place for that kind of things.

But I think Amazon customer reviews form one of the most interesting new kind
of "literature" born from the Web: no organization (that I know of), no
centralization, no pre-existing rules, organic growth around regular features
hacked for a completely different purpose…

I love it.

I've "collected" a bunch of them on my tumblr:

<http://johncoltrane.tumblr.com/search/amazon>

